# Protogen Fursuit Makers?



## SpriteIsFurry (Jun 8, 2021)

Hi! I've been looking for a fursuit maker that does the like- digital Protogen fursuit heads. I Haven't been able to find any open ones though, so does anyone know a open place?


----------



## Shyy (Jul 1, 2021)

I've been looking as well. I'm at the point of DIYing it, and gathering materials so that I can finish my Protogen. Armor material has been the most annoying thing to find...
 I've actually had quite good results with FurSuitSupplies.com for alot of my materials, FWIW.


----------



## Toasty9399 (Jul 4, 2021)

i love protogens


----------



## Hound-of-chulainn (Jul 5, 2021)

What's a protogen? I've never heard of it before, but you had me at digital aesthetic.


----------



## Shyy (Jul 5, 2021)

Think of an engineered DNA/ Cybernetic species... that some *jokingly* refer to as a "Toaster"... There is LOTS of art work starting to show up on the 'net. I still need to fur my head before I use it as an Avatar.


----------



## Hound-of-chulainn (Jul 5, 2021)

Shyy said:


> Think of an engineered DNA/ Cybernetic species... that some *jokingly* refer to as a "Toaster"... There is LOTS of art work starting to show up on the 'net. I still need to fur my head before I use it as an Avatar.


I've actually been pushing off finishing up one of my robotic character designs because I wasn't sure about the style I wanted for the head and legs, but after learning about and seeing some protogen stuff, that was the kinda vibe I wanted, thanks!


----------



## Toasty9399 (Jul 5, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1411778977178525704


----------



## Shyy (Jul 8, 2021)

Okay. I "Lol'd"...  So, maybe a popular one at the parties, now?


----------



## Toasty9399 (Jul 8, 2021)

proto


----------

